# cyclogest swolen vaginal walls and can feel cervix i think :(



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey i really dont know if this is normal i cant find much info on the internet but i had my ET on the 26th may and been on the cyclogest pesseries since a few days before and its gettn more an more tricky to get the pesseries in.....even the outside is puffed up.....is this normal ??  im sure i can feel my cervix i hope its not falling out.....theres like a bouncy round thing in there.....i just need a bit of reassurance or advice to wither i need to call the nurses at the hospital........also my nipples are solid all the time is this a side affect of the oestrogen and the progesterone ? 


thanks,  natalie x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mrs Love

Sorry I can't help you with this one. We do not deal with this stage of Ivf as midwives I will redirect your post o the pharmacists and see if they can help. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you still think you can feel your cervix after the swelling goes down please go and see your Gp. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks allot.....xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You could be sensitive/allergic to pessaries, I'd advise getting this checked by clinic if you are concerned and have any pain/dryness or itching. You could alwasy switch to rectal use if necessary.


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey mazv 

i dont think its a reaction really as im not itchy or dry or uncomfy its just all puffed up like its been inflated.....im thinking it might be blood rushing there cos im feeling very amourous since im puffed up lol i have the clinic on wednesday but if i have any pain or discomfort ill call them b4 then .....thanks all  xx


----------

